# My turtle



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Here is my red eared slider, i first found him when he was the size of a silver dollar, and my dog was eating him. I guess a bunch of babies wondered up to my dog's area and he had already killed one. So i grabbed this one and cared for him for awhile, he was in rough shape, he had bite marks on his soft shell. When he got better, i bought him a dock and threw him in my 29 gallon tank, and to this day he is doing awsome. He isn't shy at all, and i can feed him turtle sticks out of my hand. He never hides in his shell when you pet him, and i always take him out of the aquarium and let him walk the house, while i watch the cats try to get him. Haha here are some pics of him, he is really fun to watch.

Red Eared slider:
1:








2:








3:








4:









I know i can't keep him forever because he will get pretty big









Hope you enjoyed the pictures

Mauls~


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice you saved him! I found my turtle trying to get im my golf bag after I was done putting.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

haha yea there funny little guys, always trying to run away or hide!

Mine will dig a hole underneath the log in that tank and try to hide, but then remembers he has to come up and get air. haha

little bastard!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats, that turtle has some nice colors to it


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thanks, he is my favorite!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

do you realise that you have various species in your tank that require very differant water?









oh also some will be dinner


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Innes said:


> do you realise that you have various species in your tank that require very differant water?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i didn't









and i know some will become dinner thats why i put pond fish in there like comets and koi i dont really care if they die or not. I guess the water is fine for the turtle, he;s been in there for a year and heseems fine. He prolly knows its better in that tank than in my dogs mouth!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mauls said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > do you realise that you have various species in your tank that require very differant water?
> ...


it was mainly the "pond fish" I was talking about


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ooh gotcha!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice rescue, man








He looks great!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Innes said:


> do you realise that you have various species in your tank that require very differant water?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peta Alert!









Seriously, that cool what you did. I wouldmnt never done it though, caiuse im an alcoholic.
But I like the way that turtle looks in the 2nd pic!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe I should get me a turtle, then I can teach it Kung Fu. Man I will have my very own ninja turtles


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Doesn`t your turtle eat the other fish?
I have a turtle also (I had 4 when |I was young)and no fish survives when he is hungry!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

he eats smaller fish, those fish in there are as big as he is haha.

I throw in baby convicts and he munches on them, i can also hand feed him its pretty cool.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet turtle!


----------

